# Your Dog



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

spoiled , er, well loved pet. She has it so rough.I am slaving away on Outbackers.com and she is snoozing....


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Toby? Spoiled? Nahhhhh.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

How's this for spoiled? I think our Great Dane likes the new matress as much as we do.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

uoutcampin2 said:


> How's this for spoiled? I think our Great Dane likes the new matress as much as we do.


he is even color coordinated !


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Are my Dogs spoiled







Nah maybe spoiled rotten but not just spoiled. But I would not have it any other way







And I doubt they would eather









No mater how bad my day is or they day when I come home both of my dogs are so glad to see me and welcome me home like no one else could. If I leave the house just to get the mail and come back in they act like I had been gone for hours. You got to love it


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I get out of my favourite camping spot to grab a cold one. Upon my return I discovered this.....










Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Thor said:


> I get out of my favourite camping spot to grab a cold one. Upon my return I discovered this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and which one has Daddy wrapped around her finger/paw????


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> How's this for spoiled? I think our Great Dane likes the new matress as much as we do.


he is even color coordinated !








[/quote]
Doxie...how do YOU decorate?







Aren't you are assuming the bed was there first.....

btw, Seeker & Tadger say they're not spoiled...but they'd be game to try it for awhile

















...and then there was movie night when Tadger fell in love!


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Spoiled? How's this for spoiled? It may be hard to tell by the angle at which this picture was taken, but this is BOTH dogs on DW's lap on the ride home from a camping trip!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

oohhh yes, the dreaded drive home after sooo much hard work of guarding the campsite and chasing ground squirrels.Here the 2 of them were sharing a bed in my car.
Cricket is always on my lap if we are in the pickup...it's hard to get her long body situated just right.



















wolfwood said:


> How's this for spoiled? I think our Great Dane likes the new matress as much as we do.


he is even color coordinated !








[/quote]
Doxie...how do YOU decorate?







Aren't you are assuming the bed was there first.....

btw, Seeker & Tadger say they're not spoiled...but they'd be game to try it for awhile

















...and then there was movie night when Tadger fell in love!








[/quote]
the dog at the top of the bed seems to have a smile on his face


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

This is the dogs couch right next to one of the dogs beds at the lower right.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> This is the dogs couch right next to one of the dogs beds at the lower right.


WHAT? NO RECLINER? ANIMAL ABUSER!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> WHAT? NO RECLINER? ANIMAL ABUSER!


She has problems with the handle on the recliner. Something about no opposable thumbs.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

As you can clearly see our dogs are not spoiled, nope not one bit! LMAO


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> btw, Seeker & Tadger say they're not spoiled...but they'd be game to try it for awhile


the dog at the top of the bed seems to have a smile on his face







[/quote]
Ummmm....that would be Seeker. Born with a smile and sees NO reason to change.....even tho' his life _is_ a tough one







After all, this photo was taken after a full day of showing the world exactly what a Top Dog should do in the Obedience Ring. Its REALLY hard work to strutt your stuff, wear all those blue ribbons, pose for the photographers, _AND_ be appropriately humble with throngs of your adoring admirers.







Even Super Heros need some down time!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> btw, Seeker & Tadger say they're not spoiled...but they'd be game to try it for awhile


the dog at the top of the bed seems to have a smile on his face







[/quote]
Ummmm....that would be Seeker. Born with a smile and sees NO reason to change.....even tho' his life _is_ a tough one







After all, this photo was taken after a full day of showing the world exactly what a Top Dog should do in the Obedience Ring. Its REALLY hard work to strutt your stuff, wear all those blue ribbons, pose for the photographers, _AND_ be appropriately humble with throngs of your adoring admirers.







Even Super Heros need some down time!
[/quote]
will you post a couple pix of your dogs winning? 
Crickets days are filled with fetching her toys 1,000 times (she never tires), emptying her toy box and carrying them all to living room (don't know who is worse, her or 3 yr old grandaughter), rolling the grass, sunbathing on deck when the sun is cooperating, tormenting Cleo into playing "you can't catch me" by pulling Cleo's legs until she is mad,keeping laps warm, faces full of kisses, sounding the alarm that someone is outside or worse, they rang the door bell, and sleeping. Tough tough life .


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> will you post a couple pix of your dogs winning?
> Crickets days are filled with fetching her toys 1,000 times (she never tires), emptying her toy box and carrying them all to living room (don't know who is worse, her or 3 yr old grandaughter), rolling the grass, sunbathing on deck when the sun is cooperating, tormenting Cleo into playing "you can't catch me" by pulling Cleo's legs until she is mad,keeping laps warm, faces full of kisses, sounding the alarm that someone is outside or worse, they rang the door bell, and sleeping. Tough tough life .


No question! They lead tomented lives. They tell us that's EXACTLY why they deserve the pillow!!! Who are we to argue....just look at all they do to brighten our lives, including the unconditional love they give us!!! When I die, I'm coming back as one of *MY* dogs!!!

Soooo....you want more 'home movies' of the Boys of Wolfwood, do you? There are a couple show photos in Wolfwood's album but....hmmmm....yeah...I can probably find....a few others







Guess what *MY* wallet photos are ?? Send me your e:mail address and I'll pop a few others off to you!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Did somebody say, "lounging in the sun"?

This was taken last spring on one of the first warm days...you can still see some snow in the background, but the nice, in the sun was nice and toastie....and is Duke's favorite sunbathing spot I might add.

Tim


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

This is the last picture we have of our three brats together. The next day, Zair, the Great Pyrenees in the picture, went to Rainbow Bridge.

Are our dogs spoiled? Well, the principal reason that we bought another RV was so that they could travel with us- I don't know if that means that they are spoiled, or we are spoiled, but they don't have it too rough . . . . . .


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

bradnbecca said:


> This is the last picture we have of our three brats together. The next day, Zair, the Great Pyrenees in the picture, went to Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> Are our dogs spoiled? Well, the principal reason that we bought another RV was so that they could travel with us- I don't know if that means that they are spoiled, or we are spoiled, but they don't have it too rough . . . . . .


so sorry for your loss....know that he is with other Outbacker doggies that have gone to the bridge, I am sure they are all camping!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> so sorry for your loss....know that he is with other Outbacker doggies that have gone to the bridge, I am sure they are all camping!


...with _*REALLY *_ soft, overstuffed, cushy things in the forever sunshine to curl up or stretch out on - forever!


----------

